# 1993 Yamaha 25hp



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Skiff Skipper,
I happen to have a S/S Solias Prop for a 25 2 stroke Yamaha 13" pitch in great shape, no nicks. $120.00 includes shipping......ran good on my 25 Yamaha.


----------



## touimet (Mar 11, 2014)

Is that the one I saw you selling for $115? haha What numbers were you seeing, rpms, weight? etc?


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

My boat is 350#, motor is modified, maybe 35 hp. It turned near 5000 rpm at 29 mph gps. It for me was a spare as it has too much pitch.


----------



## touimet (Mar 11, 2014)

That's not too bad. What prop did you end up settling on? You more focused on speed or holeshot? I need more speed than holeshot as I make long runs.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Speed you want, straight on transom without jackplate the Turbo Hot Shot 12, with the Jackplate raised up 3" the PT STR3 12.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Holeshot, these are 3 blades on a 25. The PT Raised 3" ventilates as it comes out of the hole, boat runs higher and acts like it is on a pad. The holeshot is not as quick as my other skiff with a 4 blade 150 merc, but is acceptable. My thoughts are the Turbo is lots less tweaking to get the max speed, but cannot raise as neglible cup on the blades. Features PT allows owners to return until you get the proper pitch. Turbo does not allow returns on a prop. Prop Gods is a good reference for determining the pitch, but a Tiny Tach is the proper method to arrive at the high end of the rpm range. Three props tried, now to finish the rigging of electronics, running lights, trolling motor, fuse panel... :-/


----------



## touimet (Mar 11, 2014)

Sounds like you went through quite a nightmare, just think, the hard part is out of the way (hopefully). Although, the wiring and rigging is a pain in the arse, you'll have a rig exactly how YOU want it.

I wish I had some props to try. I'll have a tach hopefully sometime next week. Do you have a tiny tach I could possibly buy off of you?


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Skiff Skipper,
Tiny Tach is under $100.00 New, very easy to install...


----------

